# Costs & Salaries - London, Ontario



## ErikaFoster (May 23, 2014)

Hello,

First of all, I apologize if I am posting in the wrong place!

I am currently negotiating a job offer to move to London, Ontario. However, I have pretty much no clue what kind of salary I should be going for. I've researched a lot so far, but every answer seems to only apply to specific people. So I thought I'd explain a bit of my background/needs etc and see if anyone could help:

-I am 24, single with no children.
-I hope to live in a 'not-dangerous' place, but I don't care about the apt being fancy/new/big. Also, I am open to a roomate. I want to live near where I'd be working. I have no idea if this info will help, but on the map, I see it's close to a 'Victoria Park' and St Peter's Cathedral <- no idea if this is a relevant enough reference.
-I will be using the bus/train/public transport
-Currently, I live a very 'comfortable' life: I can eat out, go to the cinema, a club, buy new clothes/shoes/useless-things/etc if I want to and not worry about it. I am not wealthy at all, but I what I mean is, my current budget allows for "extras".

If anyone can help shed some light, I'd really, really appreciate it. Even if you drop by to contribute your own salary/expenses/experience living in London, that'd help immensely already.

Thanks!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

You might find the tools on this website helpful in making cost comparisons...

Cost Of Living Comparison


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You'd need to give an idea of what your specialty at work is? There's a huge difference between a physician and counter staff in a coffee shop.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know how it works in Brazil, but in Canada wages are not based on your needs/cost of living, but on the job requirements and the value the employer gives to that specific position.


----------



## ErikaFoster (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far!

I am aware that my profession has a range of pay, and different professions have different ranges, but I am really just wondering about the cost of life for one single person.
The reason is, when I am made the offer, I want to know whether I could "survive" with that offer. That's all.
Because if I know that, for example, I can survive with 2k. If I'm offered 3k, then that's 1k free for me to "spend" or "save".

So if anyone can contribute what their monthly total expense is (even if just estimated) that'd be really great =)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Someone from London, ON. As my monthly expenses are not at all relevant because I live in Oakville and I'm not single, so hard to compare. Hope others can provide you with more relevant information.

You can look online at cost of rentals. Home or Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites
You can also contact the local utility providers in London to inquire about the average cost of water/gas/electricity (but this can be included in your rent).
You can have a look at flyers from local supermarkets to get an idea about food prices:
Loblaws Supermarkets - We Love Food | Loblaws
https://www.sobeys.com/en/flyer
or the cheaper ones: Home and Online Shopping Canada: Everyday Low Prices at Walmart.ca!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ErikaFoster said:


> Thanks for the replies so far!
> 
> I am aware that my profession has a range of pay, and different professions have different ranges, but I am really just wondering about the cost of life for one single person.
> The reason is, when I am made the offer, I want to know whether I could "survive" with that offer. That's all.
> ...


The equation should be simple: 

How much are you worth? *LESS* taxes ( 2014 Personal tax calculator - EY - Canada - EY - Canada) = disposable income (DI)

You should be able to live off with 70- 80% of your disposable income. 10% should go towards entertainment, and the rest should be saved.

If you were to set a monthly budget, considering you'll be in Eastern Canada, a disposable income lesser than $2,500 is just a plain survival effort.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------

